# Take it or Leave it ( Another game!)



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I found this on another forum and thought it would do well here 

You have to reply *take it* or *leave it* to whatever the person above you posted. Then post something for the next person, it can be anything you want it to be!
I'll go first, obviously lol

Chocolate


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take it

Toilet Paper


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Leave it, don't need it, lol.

Umm, a free dinner at a fancy restaurant in LA, but recently have fired chefs for
spitting in the food. lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

lol leave it. :no

A cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would but I just took some chocolate off Rosedubh, gotta watch my diabetes you know. So I will have to leave it but thanks for the offer BrokenStars. 

A life size statue of Barack Obama


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Leave it

A date with me


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Take it. It would probably change my life.

A box full of onions.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Leave it!

A free ticket to the Oscars, but you'd have to sit next to Tom Cruise.


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*Take it!*

*Free installation of a Justin Bieber themed theater in your home*


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> Leave it!
> 
> A free ticket to the Oscars, but you'd have to sit next to Tom Cruise.


Take it, I would jump up and down on my chair and scream "I'm sitting down next to Tom Cruise! I'm sitting next to Tom Cruise!" in the style he did on the Oprah Show. lol

Instantly reborn as a celebrity:

but your taking a chance to be reborn as a booger; take it or leave it. lolol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Instantly reborn as a celebrity:
> but your taking a chance to be reborn as a booger; take it or leave it. lolol





GummieBear said:


> *Free installation of a Justin Bieber themed theater in your home*


Leave Both!

Being able to speak every language in the world, but lose the use of both of your thumbs.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Leave it, I like being able to grab stuff. And I already speak the one true universal language. I speak English VERY LOUDLY to anyone who doesn't appear to speak English.

Access to Scrooge Mcduck's vault, but only to purchase items from infomercials.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Take it! :banana

A chance to look into the future to see what your life will be like.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take it, although I'd rather go back in time and fix some things from the past.

A headless chook.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Leave it

A plain old chook :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Leave it

A game of monopoly with Mark McGrath, Bob Dole, and the Snapple Lady.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll take it!

My cat


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

naa, we've already got 4 cats. We'll leave it.

Edible underpants?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Take it, I just might need an eyeball with better vision. lol

My hair spray/gel, take it or leave it.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Take it.

Some wine and bread to complement.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Take it! I am French after all lol

Blood Diamonds


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> Take it! I am French after all lol
> 
> Blood Diamonds


Take it. Blood diamonds or not, no one ever really cares. Its been going on for ages.

I'm not a diamonds kind of guy, but I would definitely sell it for retail value or something.


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Leave it...mine are still working!

deep dish pizza


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Take it.


Solitary confinement (as opposed to a shared jail cell).


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Leave it. As much as I dislike social interaction I need it.

Asparagus


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leave it, don't like asparagus.

a douche.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Definitely leave it.


Capitalism.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Leave it.

Ke$ha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Had to google that one, when it comes to modern day music I am left in the dark. I haven't heard much about Kesha but I must say she is quite good looking, so I will take her.










Anyhow....

A douche bag??


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Leave it, for sure

Carrots


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Take it.

A glass of single malted scotch.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Take it and try it

A blowtorch


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Take it. Might come in handy some day.

Used teabag


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm...I had to think about it a bit, but leave it.

A thighmaster (remember Suzanne Summers)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Take it :um

A hot air balloon and lessons how to fly it.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

take it

My bra


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Take it :b

An IPhone


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

*TAKE IT*
my wallet?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leave it

My Clothes


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

take it

a penny?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

take it

a shamrock


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

take it

a yellow umbrella?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

take it

a puppy


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

*TAKE IT*

a kitten?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Leave it

Mystery Box.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Take IT!

a empty shoe box?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leave it

a pair of shoes?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

take it

a slice of apple pie?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Leave it

A slice of cherry pie?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

leave it

banana ice-cream?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

leave it

Charlie sheen?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

leave it

a pint of beer?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Leave it

A point-ed stick?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Take it

A white shirt with a bow tie?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leave it

Simon or Garfunkel??


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Take Garfunkel

a smelly sock filled with diamonds


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

PinknLime said:


> Take Garfunkel
> 
> a smelly sock filled with diamonds


Baah!!, got mixed up with the other thread.

Ummm, take it, get a peg and tip the diamonds out of the sock then put the diamonds in my pocket or something.

You find a candy down the back of the couch, it's covered in hair and dirt.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ta- No, leave it.

A crate full of slide whistles. Good ones, not those cheap plastic ones.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oooh! Take it.

A suspicious looking box that smells like money.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leave it, could be a trick.

a mankini.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A mankini? lol Nah, leave it. I don't know where that thing has been.

A tame shrew.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

shrew = no. Leave it.

F*ggots?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Leave it, don't like offal and I love pigs too much to eat them.

bunny slippers?


----------



## salamoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Take them, bunny slippers are the best.

An inflatable crocodile?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll take it! 

My family


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^I'll leave them for you to love. 

My backscratcher??


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Eww. Dead skin. LEAVE IT!

Front row seats to the circus?


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

Leave it.

A box? looks like something heavy inside.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

take it, I like surprises. 

rollercoaster ride while blindfolded?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Leave it, no fun blindfolded!

The magic beans Jack bought.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Take it!
I'll rewrite the entire story. 


The 5th icon image on my desktop, don't know what it is myself. lol


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

leave it a can of cider and packet of custard creams


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leave it

a peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

take it

salmon fillet dinner


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> take it
> 
> salmon fillet dinner


Ewww I can't eat fish, its gross. LOL

Dinner with Lady Gaga, except you'll be eating inside
an eggshell. lolol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't think there'd be enough room inside that egg for two people, only big enough for Lady GaGa herself. However, if I could squeeze inside, I would only be too happy to have dinner with her.

A leftover chicken that's been in the fridge for 3 months??


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> I didn't think there'd be enough room inside that egg for two people, only big enough for Lady GaGa herself. However, if I could squeeze inside, I would only be too happy to have dinner with her.
> 
> A leftover chicken that's been in the fridge for 3 months??


I would take it if I had to choose from it and junk :roll

A friend that has amnesia from 1 day to another :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll take it!  They won't remember all of the weird stuff I do. :b

My art teacher


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, having never met your art teacher it is difficult for me to pass judgement. I think being a teacher, he or she would have much to teach you in perhaps turning you into the next Michaelangelo or Rembrandt. That being the case I will gladly accept your art teacher. 

That dead fish that someone secretly stashed in your car, you only notice it after you smell it a week or so later?? (Grumpy Old Men).


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^:yay sucka! lol 

Take it (out of my car) :b

burnt popcorn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Leave It

Fresh Popcorn (Yes I know, I'm terribly clever at this)


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Take it

An empty bowl, seeming to have had popcorn in it recently.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

erm..leave it :b

fame


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Take it who doesnt want to be famous and have their face on billboards and magazines

For the right price you could get a *a brand new car* although it's "free" you will have to give something around the same price away! (hahaha *evil laugh* ;3)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Leave it

A bomb to blow up anything you want


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

leave it

Pink socks


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

take it (I don't like pink, but I love funky socks, so imma just assume they're funky pink socks)

Food reaching its expiration date, but at a very reduced price


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Leave it. I hate anything past its date.

A party with all the people on SAS?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll Take it. 

Sometimes wishing someone would just strike up a friendly convo with you so you wouldn't have to go out of your way?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> I'll Take it.
> 
> Sometimes wishing someone would just strike up a friendly convo with you so you wouldn't have to go out of your way?


Take it.

Your starving, your at a work party. There was a desk full of food, now almost all gone. But luckily for you, everyone has had their fill, and you see a gigantic
succulent doughnut on the table with your name on it. To get to the tray of delights, you must plow through a crowd of strangers.

Do you take it? or leave it? You havent eaten in days!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Take it... I'll just avoid eye contact. :hide

A date with someone 20 years older than you?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Take it... I'll just avoid eye contact. :hide
> 
> A date with someone 20 years older than you?


Take it, its not like it would be my first time.
I have the maturity of a 100 year old. lol

Hot summer days, or cozy winter nights. =3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ill take both.


A parrot that swears to your friends when they visit you


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Leave it, none of my friends wanna hear that.

A chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Take it

A road trip with your favorite celebrity and your least favorite celebrity.


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

take it!! Adam lambert here I come!

a free trip to Hawaii for 2 weeks, food included, but you have to ask 2 classmates to go with you.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Two of my current classmates? I don't like any of them. Leave it.


A trip around the world in 80 days?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Taaaaaaaake it!!!

A trip around the world for 80 days,but wherever you go,it would smell like bad eggs.


----------

